# Trovoadas e Saraiva Região Centro - 29 Abril 2011



## Profetaa (30 Abr 2011 às 01:34)

Impressionante video, registado hoje por volta das 16h15 na A14 entre Ançã e Coimbra Norte..
A saraiva obrigou a encostar, durou mais de 5 minutos.
Tambem na zona de Mira a saraiva destruiu batatais e outros estragos na agricultura....


----------



## Lousano (30 Abr 2011 às 01:41)

Depois de ter dado uma vista de olhos a este seguimento (litoral centro) fico estupefacto com não existe alguém de Coimbra a relatar ao que lá aconteceu.

Apenas vos digo,  uma das principais rotundas da cidade de Coimbra ficou coberta de terra, tendo sido interdito o trânsito (Sólum-Tovim).

Será que não se passou lá nada digno de comentários?


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 13:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*



Profetaa disse:


> Impressionante video, registado hoje por volta das 16h15 na A14 entre Ançã e Coimbra Norte..
> A saraiva obrigou a encostar, durou mais de 5 minutos.
> Tambem na zona de Mira a saraiva destruiu batatais e outros estragos na agricultura....



Bastante violenta essa queda de saraiva. Deve ter feito de facto bastante estragos na agricultura.


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2011 às 13:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*



Lousano disse:


> Será que não se passou lá nada digno de comentários?




Alguns vídeos na Net






No dia anterior pelos vistos também granizou na região, por exemplo em Penela


----------



## MSantos (30 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

Impressionantes registos. Os estragos causados aos agricultores devem ser bastante elevados


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Tanto registo, memorável


----------



## Lousano (1 Mai 2011 às 00:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2011*

Afinal sempre existem relatos/vídeos/fotos.




Vince disse:


> No dia anterior pelos vistos também granizou na região, por exemplo em Penela
> 
> YouTube        - Granizo



É verdade e esqueci-me de referir aqui no fórum. Afectou principalmente Podentes - Penela ; Pousafoles e Lamas - Miranda do Corvo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mai 2011 às 12:18)

Registos impressionantes. Para mim o primeiro vídeo é o que melhor mostras todo. Que grande quantidade de granizo!!


----------

